

Epigramr: review anyone in your phone book (Feedback needed) - kamyfc

Hey guys,<p><pre><code>  We would appreciate honest and critical feedback on a social app we developed.</code></pre>
This app helps you review people an businesses using your phone number.<p>Some descriptive text about the app below.<p>This is our site
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.epigramr.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.cp.contactpoll<p>------------------------------------------------<p>Need to rate that neighbourhood pizza joint on their amazing deals? Want to find out more about that cute guy you just exchanged numbers with at last night&#x27;s party? Do you have the worst history teacher ever? Who&#x27;s the popular girl in class?<p>Find all this and more with epigramr. It lets you review anyone in your phone book anonymously! What&#x27;s more, it let&#x27;s you read reviews of anybody with a phone number which may or may not be in your phone book. Since our reviews are completely anonymous, you can be absolutely sure that these opinions are unbiased and undisguised!!<p>Just click on a contact, select a sentiment (thumbs up for positive or thumbs down for negative) and post a review! It&#x27;s that simple! You could review a coffee shop, a pizza delivery, an online vendor or a friend (or worst enemy!!).<p>And the best part is - it’s anonymous!<p>Other features
* Instant notification when someone reviews your phone number
* Reverse lookup feature, when you don&#x27;t have a number in your address book
* &#x27;My Reviews&#x27; to see what others have written about you!
* Alias names (or secret identities!) of your contacts
======
epigramr
looks like a nice app. Especially for reviewing by phone number. I would
definitely like the idea of looking at the reviews of a chinese takeout
directly by number rather than fishing through zomato

